# Army medical College test detail..through "M Cadet" of Pak Army



## Hamzu

Complete Info About The Selection Procedure Of Medical Cadets Of AMC.
A.O.A!
In this post I will brief you about the whole selection procedure for the Medical Cadets of AMC step by step, and with complete details. I will try to include answers to all the frequently asked questions.
#1: The step number 1 is that to look for the Advertisement about this course in newspaper and also on
joinpakarmy.gov.pk. It will be published in June/July.
#2: After the AD you can apply for it online on joinpakarmy.gov.pk or by going to your nearest Army Selection & Recruitment Centre.
#3: After applying you'll be called for the initial computer based test including M.C.Q's from Biology, Physics, Chemistry and English also verbal and nonverbal intelligence questions.
#4: Initial test will include 3 portions (Do not panic for this test, it is the easiest test and you can pass it with mere 40-50% marks but try to do as good at it as you can because even if your score in FSc is not so good even then you can have bright chances to be selected for the interview )
A- Verbal intelligence test (including 98 questions which have to be done in 30 mins they are actually very easy for sample questions visit pakone,pk )
B- Nonverbal intelligence test (including 98 questions and same 30 mins-a little bit difficult test. For sample questions visit pakone,pk )
C- Academic test (including 40 questions and have to be done in 30 mins this test will be very easy and totally from syllabus for sample questions visit pakone,pk )
#5: After successfully passing computer based test you'll be called for physical test which will include the following tests
- 1.6km running in 8.5mins
- 3 chin ups in 2 mins
- 15 push ups in 2 mins
- 15 sit ups in 2 mins
#6: After passing physical test you'll be called for medical test. Medical test for this course is just a formality it will include 
- Height measurement 
- Weight measurement
- Eye sight test
Although it is a formality but your Body Mass Index must have to be normal and there is no need to worry if you wear glasses because they treat both categories [with glasses and without glasses ] equally.
#7: After passing physical test you'll be given a form which is to be submitted after a day or two. Here I must mention that if you do not have domicile then make sure you get it as soon as possible.
Form=https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=18qqq1VNGZvW8M1tDMWp1RHqy-ehD2Rjy
#8: After submission of form you'll have to wait for about 1.5 months for the merit list. It will be published on joinpakarmy.gov.pk
#9: Successful candidates will be called for the final procedure of selection which will be of 2 days...
- Day 1 : Bio data form filling and then
Personality test;
Including 3 sections
a - Word association test (including 76 words which will be shown one by one and for 10 seconds by projector and you'll have to write sentences)
b - Sentence completion test (you'll be given two separate sheets both will have 26 incomplete sentences which you'll have to complete. For each sheet there are 6.5 mins)
C - Story writing (write story from this shown vivid picture. Two pictures will be shown and for each 4 mins will be given) 
D- A topic will be given (like shocking news of life or happiest news of life ) and you'll have to write an essay in 4 mins about the topic it must be in positive way. 
- Days 2 : :::::Interview:::::::
Following are the questions I encountered in my interview
(Interview was totally in Urdu and if you are not good in speaking English then there is no need to worry) 
-what is your name
-marks in matric
-marks in fsc
-position in school/college
-hobbies (must write your actual hobbies about which you have sufficient knowledge because they'll ask you questions about them)
-your view about any topic which is very famous in these days (i was asked about my views about the "toheen e risalat rule")
-biology related questions (strictly from the syllabus of 1st year and second year)
-names of ministers (i was not asked about this but my friends told me)
-name of some cities of any province they'll ask... 
Result of the interview will be announced after the interview of last candidate
If you are successful in interview then you must celebrate.... because there is 99.999999% chance of your selection because even if you are a little bit medically unfit then that will be ignored.
#10: Final medical at the desired CMH in any city. It will be of 10-15 days in which you'll be thoroughly checked medically...
It will include the following tests
1: Hepatitis Test
2: TPHA/VDRL Test
3: Stool Test
4: HIV Test
5: Urine Test
6: Blood C.P
7: Medical Specialist's Examination
8: ENT Specialist's Examination 
9: Eyes Examination 
10: Surgical Specialist's Examination
11: Chest X-Ray
12: ECG
13: Blood Group
14: Dental Examination
15: Psychiatrist's Examination
16: BMI
#11: Finally in November call letters and complete instructions will be issued to the selected candidates.
(During 5 years of MBBS course you'll be given 34,000Rs. Stipend every month and after 5 year basic military training will be given a PMA Kakul for 5.5 months... At the end you'll be a Captain Doctor but you must have to serve army for 13 years... You cannot go anywhere else before 13 years) 
-----------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Baig

Aoa Hamza Bhai Can you please guide me about the Medical Specialist and surgical specialist examination in the final medical Test of Medical Cadet Course ??


----------



## M IRTSAM

AOA
HAMZA BHAI,
Can you please tell me:
1) The question portion of army medical cadet initial test?
2)Test contains how many questions of biology, physics,chemistry,english,verbal and non verbal?
REGARDS: M IRTSAM


----------

